# Fracino Cherub (new model) £645 + £30 P&P



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Get the new improved Cherub from The Coffee Bean! http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Heavenly---Cherub.html


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The new Cherub is selling really well - thanks to those of you who have already bought one and if you haven't, check out http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Heavenly---Cherub.html and grab yourself a bargain! These machines are superb quality and will last you a lifetime!


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

Sounds good - just wandering why you don't have your business address on your website (I think its a legal requirement under E Commerce regulations?)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I run the business from my home and my address is registered as my business address. E-commerce regulations require full contact details, and they are provided in the form of telephone number and email address as I do all of my business (on the website side of things) online. The other part of my business is the mobile espresso bar where I deal directly with my customers.

Andy


----------

